# Post your garage lighting pictures



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure if there is a thread of this on here before...BUT

Post up your garage and what is used to light it

I'm for building myself a garage at the beginning of next year for detailing my car as well as others

Post up the ways in which you light up your garage/workshop and what type/s of light is best suited for the likes of detailing and being able to see paint imperfections etc :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This is all you need for inspiration! Paul Dalton's operating theatre! :doublesho

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3208986&postcount=1


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I am not sure if the national grid could cope with two detailing theatres like that in the UK !!


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well that's just stunning..inspirational indeed! If I get mine any way close to that il be happy...I'm sure one of those lights are expensive never mind the excessive amount used there


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mines. Nothing on Paul Dalton's lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

^^are they led lamps?^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Ive just had 4 5ft tubes installed in small standard garage, 3 downstairs and 1 upstairs in the storage area, just want some cheap plasterboarding now


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the posts...gives me an idea now of what type of lighting to go for....are those led lamps or the likes and where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow Pauls garage is immense!

How have i never seen it before!

Must be 10's of thousands pounds worth of snap-on gear too! as my mates got a small tool chest with a few select tools he needs and that set him back 3k


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

shudaman said:


> ^^are they led lamps?^^


Yeah led 50w floodlights


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Yeah led 50w floodlights


how you finding them ?? they look fab in your detailing den


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> Yeah led 50w floodlights


Looks great, can you pass on the details of them please? Im going to upgrade the lighting in my garage now ive upgraded the electrics and fuse box.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> how you finding them ?? they look fab in your detailing den


Really good. Leds show up loads.

Even on light colours.

I have another on tripod and 2 halides.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, can you pass on the details of them please? Im going to upgrade the lighting in my garage now ive upgraded the electrics and fuse box.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Many you after?

Ebay is best. I got 5 from the one seller.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=281133577223


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 on the 50w LED's. :thumb:

I've got two of the 6000k cool white ones, they are fantastic. You can even see holograms on white cars!


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> This is all you need for inspiration! Paul Dalton's operating theatre! :doublesho
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3208986&postcount=1


Is it wrong to be turned on by this.....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I must be the only one that isn't impressed by the so called "operating theatre" light set up 

Much prefer the set up that Rascal has...:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> +1 on the 50w LED's. :thumb:
> 
> I've got two of the 6000k cool white ones, they are fantastic. You can even see holograms on white cars!


Yep they are great.

I have one of a tripod that I still move around car to help.

Might add some more to roof later on. Another 4 or 6.

But for now its good enough.


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Mines. Nothing on Paul Dalton's lol


Can i ask is the roof of your garage concrete sections ??? if it is can i ask what you put on the inside ceiling as i have what looks like white sheets of membrane stripping off an can not find what to replace it with.

Thanks in advance Lee.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

12 metal halide down lighters 150w? 

Was looking at some myself


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

yeh, theres more in now though, they are split up into zones so they are not on all the time, but can be if needed  I have some brand new ones left over if youd like some


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Yeah led 50w floodlights


what made you go for 50w if you dont mind me asking over say 20w


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> what made you go for 50w if you dont mind me asking over say 20w


Much better light and more power. Esp cause there mounted on roof.

I just got 2 20w's last week and a new tripod to make double light tripod.

I keep wanting to add more but I do plan to get unit soon


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

I really wanted a double garage when we moved house..... but ended up with a single one!!

Plus its a new build house, so struggle just to get the car in, let alone move around it!!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Mr Gurn said:


> I really wanted a double garage when we moved house..... but ended up with a single one!!
> 
> Plus its a new build house, so struggle just to get the car in, let alone move around it!!!


Thats my worry when me and the gf get our first house.

Love the new build look and the offers and help you can get towards buying one as a first time buyer but the garage space is seriously putting me off. Then again older houses with detached midular garages just tend to be cold and leaky lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Can see halides and tripod in corner

I have had them adjusted and the loose wires have been put in connection box now.

Left corner now focuses more on bonnet. Right corner bonnet and side

There easily adjusted I can turn them and move them right to left which is good


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Can see halides and tripod in corner
> 
> I have had them adjusted and the loose wires have been put in connection box now.
> 
> ...


Looks good fellow VXRo member


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jonny_R said:


> Looks good fellow VXRo member


Yeah Ross's monster corsa vxr. 380/380 am sure it is


----------



## HeavyDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is my man cave lights. A bunch of T12 and T8 daybright flourescents and sodium halide tripods.

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

HeavyDee said:


> Here is my man cave lights. A bunch of T12 and T8 daybright flourescents and sodium halide tripods.
> 
> Cheers
> Darren


Now that's a man cave! Great work mate


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

R8 looks well moody in the dark lol


----------



## HeavyDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank You. took a few years to get it all together. Was worth it. 
Cheers
Darren


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Apologies for reviving an old thread guys, but I'm looking at the lights that Rascal has, should I be going for warm white or cool white? 50W right?

HeavyDee your garage is stunning! What are those white shelves you have in the back with your cleaning goodies on?

Many thanks.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

The short answer is the warm white will be more pleasent for you to work in, but the cool white will be better for swirl spotting.

I do lighting design for a living, and although these LED floods are good for mounting on a tripod and using as a work light, (I have one myself) you are still better off with decent fluorescents with well designed optics for your general lighting.

Floods, particuarly these cheap chinese LED ones, cause alot of contrast, (high and low areas of illumination) and also glare. You can see this in the above pics (look at the bright spots and the dark shadows). Working in there for long periods could get tiresome.

Just trying to help...


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

So for a home garage with dual general and detailing use, what would you put in it?


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

duffy02 said:


>


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Thats my worry when me and the gf get our first house.
> 
> Love the new build look and the offers and help you can get towards buying one as a first time buyer but the garage space is seriously putting me off. Then again older houses with detached midular garages just tend to be cold and leaky lol


I struggle with mine Jonny! I can just about work on the car but it's a struggle indeed!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

organisys said:


> The short answer is the warm white will be more pleasent for you to work in, but the cool white will be better for swirl spotting.
> 
> I do lighting design for a living, and although these LED floods are good for mounting on a tripod and using as a work light, (I have one myself) you are still better off with decent fluorescents with well designed optics for your general lighting.
> 
> ...


Not wanting to teach a granny how to suck eggs but you make a very good point. The led stuff is not giving a great spread and poor layout gives a lot of shadows.
In my double garage I settled on the 5ft daylight tubes (tri phospour are they?) 4 x twin fittings evenly spread:thumb:
Out of interest, what do you think of that extreme studio set up a few posts back?


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

organisys said:


> The short answer is the warm white will be more pleasent for you to work in, but the cool white will be better for swirl spotting.
> 
> I do lighting design for a living, and although these LED floods are good for mounting on a tripod and using as a work light, (I have one myself) you are still better off with decent fluorescents with well designed optics for your general lighting.
> 
> ...


Recommendations of decent fluorescents please? 

I have gone ahead and ordered 2 of the 50W LED floods in cool white too to see what they're like!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

mshi said:


> Recommendations of decent fluorescents please?
> 
> I have gone ahead and ordered 2 of the 50W LED floods in cool white too to see what they're like!


Single batterns at toolstation are £13 each, with bulb 
There 4ft ones!
Good in my garage, will post a pic later!


----------



## mikeygtir (Oct 17, 2012)

lamps!! bulbs are what you plant in the garden! lol


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

mshi said:


> Recommendations of decent fluorescents please?
> 
> I have gone ahead and ordered 2 of the 50W LED floods in cool white too to see what they're like!


Right, forgot to take a photo but the 50W LED floors are far too dark for my garage even with 2 of them connected, I would need about 20 of them to get any decent light! Back to the drawing board....


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

mikeygtir said:


> lamps!! bulbs are what you plant in the garden! lol


You also put them ina light bulb holder


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

The lights are just normal now. Doesn't seem bright anymore. 

At first they were really bright took some time getting used too

I have 2 tubes mounted on roof too.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

mshi said:


> Recommendations of decent fluorescents please?
> 
> I have gone ahead and ordered 2 of the 50W LED floods in cool white too to see what they're like!


The name brand e.g. Thorn, Compton are the best build quality and will have higher efficency and efficacy. (If you are bothered!)

Look for 'daylight' lamps, and if your garage gets cold, High Frequency balasts, as regulr balasts don't work so well in cold conditions, causing flicker and low light output.

What I will say is that a good point to remember is that you are better off with more fittings of a slightly lower illuminance than just one or two with a higher output.

For example, a nice array of 2x3 36w rather than just two 52w

Gives a more 'even' illumination without high and low areas.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

mshi said:


> Right, forgot to take a photo but the 50W LED floors are far too dark for my garage even with 2 of them connected, I would need about 20 of them to get any decent light! Back to the drawing board....


Hence my comment on using fluorescents. Flood lighting isn't that suitable for lighting what is essentially a room shaped space.

They do work well as task (swirl spotting) based lighting though.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Been meaning to do this for a while now here is my garage lighting -

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...A-BAEA-4F67-9666-7862A2E89C27_zpsggsomaxy.jpg

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...7-A8E6-4EDD-A8CB-6B9D02B30DE4_zpsovs2owfy.jpg

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...A-23EF-442D-8491-E365062F9CBF_zpshgvaevrx.jpg

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...2-E70C-4028-8BE9-34FF3353FDBD_zps22ye4cup.jpg

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...1-2292-4526-A0E8-582704D85522_zpsblngoxam.jpg

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...4-928A-4E04-9A80-B503625B8AB7_zpsn0rzt76x.jpg

I know it's not quite the right kind of lighting; however this is the lighting in my garage lol.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

There are many more lights but alcohol and camera skills are working against me. If I could upload a vid it would be better lol.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Right pain in the are spotting swrils though lol


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

shudaman said:


> Right pain in the are spotting swrils though lol


Damn straight


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Couple of smart garages on here one can only dream :lol:


----------

